# Roll Call / Bud Light King Challenge



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe this hasn't been posted yet but who's getting in on the King Challenge?


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Dream Weaver is in.


----------



## MissSnatch (Jul 25, 2012)

When and where


----------



## hit man (Oct 5, 2007)

you know....hypothetically, those SKA guys could have a representative sign them out of the capt meeting and bring their Saturday fish from Venice to flounder's on Sunday....couldn't they?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

MissSnatch said:


> When and where


this weekend. flounders beach. pensacola bud light fishing rodeo.


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

hit man said:


> you know....hypothetically, those SKA guys could have a representative sign them out of the capt meeting and bring their Saturday fish from Venice to flounder's on Sunday....couldn't they?


for the betterment of this tournamanent, i hope that those teams are considering it.


----------

